# First horse ownership with Isabella the Mustang



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

I started looking for a haflinger about a month ago. There were a handful in my state in my price point, and I looked at 2 with appointments set for 3 more. I saw a posting for a 17 year old mustang mare, and something about her just made me want to see her. She was only half an hour away and I went out to ride her the next morning. She was a gorgeous, tiny little thing, with the sweetest, most gentle disposition. 

I loved the way she moved when the seller was handling her and riding her. She was very willing to go forward, with big, ground covering steps. She kind of slipped into the trot from a walk. I am currently riding a big, powerful TB, so the gentle gait is a big change. 

As soon as I got on her I knew she was my horse. I love the rhythm of her walk. And her trot is so fun. I am an English rider and was in a western saddle with stirrups way too long for me, so I was basically riding without stirrups and sitting the trot. She was so smooth and covered a lot of ground, especially for her little size. 

I had basically already made up my mind to get her. When I got off and we were standing around talking she was so relaxed and calm. She would gently sniff my hands and nuzzle my arm a little. In a really soft, curious way, nothing pushy or assertive, just sweet. Between her riding and ground manners I knew I found a gem, so I bought her on the spot. But I am not getting her until Wednesday, after her vet visit. I can't wait to see her again and get on her!

Here are some videos of our first ride. At first I thought she was testing me a little, but I realized after the fact that her bit was way too long, so she may have been uncomfortable. In one video she backs up for me, then I kind of intentionally confused her by giving her mixed directions to see how she would react when she didn't know what I wanted her to do. She tried her best to do everything I was telling her to do, which was the most endearing thing. And she does look like she stumbles a little at one point, I slowed the video down and didn't see anything to stumble over, she kind of just threw her shoulder down for some reason. I am really looking forward to riding her with an English saddle.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

CONGRATULATIONS! She's lovely!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

She is pretty darn cute! Congrats!


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! She's lovely!


Thank you  In going back and watching the videos and zooming in I noticed her poor feet are in desperate need of a trim. She seems like she stands under herself a little to me, but I think the long toes might contribute to that. She is a super smooth ride regardless. 

Also her bit is way too big! The seller said "she head tosses" well yah, her bit is like an inch too big. I used as little reign aids as possible and she was way better for me than him. She can go off seat and legs no problem.


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

KLJcowgirl said:


> She is pretty darn cute! Congrats!


Thank you  She is the exact opposite of the big, powerful TB I ride now! But I love them both


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

